# BEST all around bow for semi-experienced female



## DogWoman (Sep 9, 2011)

That draw cycle...I was going to suggest the Carbon Element RKT but that has a longer hump. I upgraded to it from a Mathews Mission Menace. It has a shorter hump but the wall is a bit more squishy than the CE RKT. I like that solid wall. 
You might want to look at the Mathews Jewel. It felt a lot like the Misison Menace on the draw. It was somewhat more dead in the hand after the shot. With the lower string to riser distance, you get that speed you may be looking for. Sorry I forget the correct term for that! I was looking at the Jewel and the CE RKT and settled on the CE. However, it was a tough choice. Price did enter into the mix but I settled on the CE because it was warm to the touch and I liked that longer draw and solid wall.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Check out Elite bows...


----------



## LadyLungBuster (Nov 8, 2011)

What's a good women's Elite bow? I am selling my Hoyt, looking for a step up and would like to try one out.


----------



## SlickTrickChic (Jan 10, 2012)

The Strother Hope is supposed to be a really smooth, nice shooting bow for women. I am looking to get one here soon for myself. They just released them at the ATA show.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

All fast bows will have a hard draw cycle. That's how they get the speed.
All Bowtech bows have the double hump which when first tried, turns a lot of people off.

When I first tried them I hated them but now that I'm used to it, no problems.

I think that a short draw low poundage bow WITHOUT the extra power cycle is not for me. I'll sacrifice a rough draw for a boat load of speed and power ANY DAY!

Bill


----------



## spankustang (Sep 2, 2010)

I heard they postponed the Strother Hope until Fall of 2013


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm shooting an Elite Hunter - 25" DL, 53 pounds - very smooth draw, feels less than you are drawing and holds steady...awesome bow.


----------



## HC Knives (May 20, 2011)

Mine shot about ever bow that could be set to her 25.5 spec except a hunter or she used her own arrows for every bow and chronyed all. Ended up with a Passion. Of hand the bows she shot were Jewel,Vixen,Strothers Allure,Menace,Heartbreaker and a few others. Passion was fastest at same DW and DL with her arrows but also draw smoothness was on of the reasons she told me as to why she picked it. She had been shooting a Hoyt until that point which had a incredibly smooth draw but was on 30/40#. The Stothers ,Passion and Vixcen was pretty close with pros and cons she mentioned.


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

I think the Allure is incredibly smooth. After getting used to the longer ATA, a lot of the other bows feel like toys to me. I had the Passion and it was a good bow, but the increase in my 3D average after buying the Allure told me all I needed to know. It's fast, smooth, and has a rock solid back wall. I would consider trying the new Hope, but I have absolutely no interest in buying any other bow at this time, which is pretty incredible in itself! I usually get the new-bow-itis...

The only thing I've noticed that some people like about it is that the valley is a little narrow, so I have to be careful about creeping. I'm pretty sure it's adjustable, so I could probably fix that problem, but that would just allow me to get lazy


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

dont forget the mathews prestige great women s bow


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I, too, started off with a Hoyt Vicxen. HATED the draw cycle!!! Sold it and got my Jewel, couldn't be happier! I shoot 25" and 50lbs, with a 404g arrow I got 216fps. I'm not a speed freak, so I like to go with a little heavier arrow. My bow buries arrows in the target deeper than other bows I have shot and even some men's bows with higher draw weights!! Very happy with my choice.


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

My wife just got her Jewel set up on Friday night the 20th of January in anticipation of our season opening 3D shoot Sunday (yesterday). She is 25" DL at 40# exactly and is shooting CE Hot Pursuit 150's (25" 325gr) @ 228fps. We brought a bag target into the basement Friday night so that she could shoot some at 20 yards...here are the results.













It's an awesome bow...I know some guys that might be looking at one too...just saying


----------



## cgarn4276 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm currently shooting a Elite GT500, 50 lbs, 26.5 draw, with cuba cams. I have a Elite Pulse on order. If you can check them out, they aree worth the time and money


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

I strongly suggest the Genetix by New Breed Archery. It is fast even at low # and does not, I repeat DOES NOT have a harsh draw cycle or hump to get over. Very smooth, fast, accurate shooting bow. Go to NEW BREED ARCHERY.com to find a dealer near you. 
Must try, won't be sorry. I had an Alphamax 32 set on 54#. Genetix on 44# got the same speed w/o that hump!!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

tsaxybabe said:


> I, too, started off with a Hoyt Vicxen. HATED the draw cycle!!! Sold it and got my Jewel, couldn't be happier! I shoot 25" and 50lbs, with a 404g arrow I got 216fps. I'm not a speed freak, so I like to go with a little heavier arrow. My bow buries arrows in the target deeper than other bows I have shot and even some men's bows with higher draw weights!! Very happy with my choice.



It's called MOMENTUM!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

She really should try the New Breed Genetix


----------



## bhwbearcurve (Jun 14, 2011)

Has she tried a HOYT RINTEC ? My wife has shot 10 yrs + and had a few bows yet her RINTECS are her #1 bows.Great weight/balance and get good poundage for hunting and she has a indoor one for target that amazingly she is a 297 avg shooter. Just a thought......Respectfully Dan


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd have to at least consider the Strother Hope or the Rush with the SD cam.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

SlickTrickChic;106305909 1 said:


> The Strother Hope is supposed to be a really smooth, nice shooting bow for women. I am looking to get one here soon for myself. They just released them at the ATA show.





spankustang said:


> I heard they postponed the Strother Hope until Fall of 2013


Strother Hope was released at the ATA show.

I personally put it in the hands of several female shooters at the ATA. It got great reviews, especially for draw cycle and weight. Heck it even impressed some male shooters. Same technology as the rest of the Strother line.

Here is a video of Jodie Carter of ReelShotTV shooting the Hope and her thoughts.


----------



## spankustang (Sep 2, 2010)

She ended up choosing the PSE Stiletto...............and she LOVES it! Draw cycle is smooth all the way back. And it is FAST. Shot her 240 gain arrow 251FPS at 25.5" draw length and only 32# of draw weight. She's excited to go to the next 3d shoot.


----------



## RusTia (Jan 5, 2012)

Great call on her part. Shot a variety of brands & models in the past month and needless to say, I have a Stiletto on order. Smooooooth and Fast! Can't wait for the call from my dealer to go pick it up!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I just read this thread, was going to suggest PSE but I gues I dont need to now  Good luck with it and have fun!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

spankustang said:


> She ended up choosing the PSE Stiletto...............and she LOVES it! Draw cycle is smooth all the way back. And it is FAST. Shot her 240 gain arrow 251FPS at 25.5" draw length and only 32# of draw weight. She's excited to go to the next 3d shoot.


Ha! I was going to post - check out the Stiletto! it is an awesome bow! Good for her and best of luck!


----------

